#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Stop using smart phones in night/darkness without a proper protection!

## Helena

Once you get into the bed the common thing we all do is checking our smartphones! But do you know the risks behind the blue light emitted from your phone? 



It interferes our sleep and may cause heath problemsRisk of cancer is highIt damages our eyes

The exposure to the blue light could cause serious damages to our eyes over time.One of the best and* convenient ways to reduce your blue light exposure is to use a blue light filter.* Do you have any other tips to protect ourselves from this problem?

----------


## Adiza

Take frequent rest from using mobile phones. Blink your eyes often and look for distanced things frequently when looking into digital devices for long time.

----------


## Helena

> Take frequent rest from using mobile phones. Blink your eyes often and look for distanced things frequently when looking into digital devices for long time.


Thank you for your valuable tips @Srb . I'll try it today onwards  :Smile:

----------

